# Need For Speed Underground 2 can't run



## CloudXX (Feb 2, 2006)

hello guyz!! I have a problem when I run the Need for speed underground 2. I can't play the game. when I view the event viewer under the administrative tools in the application error log it says that :
Faulting application speed2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module speed2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x001d2740.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

what seems to be the problem??? help from anyone????


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

This is a windows error message and isn't really going to give you much insight as to the caus of the problem. YOu would need to have a look in the game log (if there is one ) to determine the cause of the problem or run it in diagnostics mode. 

Have you patched NFS with the lates updates?

Have you looked in on the support section of the publishers website, this may be a recognised problem and if so there is probably a fix. Its likely this has been experienced by someone before you and they already have a FAQ or mend for it. 

Failing this you could try a dedicated gamers site like www.gamershell.com www.megagames.com or another one of the many that exist, some are even as good with game issue resolution as we are with... well, you know.


----------



## CloudXX (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blue Screen Driver_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

thanx!! the need for speed underground is already running I've downloaded the patch from the website that you've mentioned. now lately I am getting this blue screen that says DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, I only got those important information like these error codes:

stop 0x00000001(0x0000000F, 0x00000002, 0x00000001, 0xF97CEC27)

ACPI.sys Address F97CEC27 base at F97C7000

date stamp 3b7d8550

what do these codes mean and do u have a list of these codes so that the next time they appear I would know how to fix them??



thanx!!


----------



## CloudXX (Feb 2, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What makes you think it's a sound card problem? Are you getting any lag in sound or graphics?

Run *memtest* (Pre-Compiled package for Floppy) for at least 10 passes for each stick of RAM, one stick at a time.

You could also try disabling ACPI, but not yet. Test your RAM first.


----------



## CloudXX (Feb 2, 2006)

My RAM I think is ok. this bluescreen keeps on appearing when I use my pc for at least 1 hour. I have an onboard fan. and my cpu is intel celeron northwood 2.6 it has this huge heatsink with a fan. do you think that my cpu is heating up? and what is the optimum temperature for a normal cpu. i checked it in the BIOS setup when the blue screen appeared and it has a 58 degrees temperature do you think that this is quite high???? its annoying because this blue screen frequently appears.


----------



## Engr (Jul 27, 2004)

Try running another game to check if you will encounter the same problem. You can also uninstall/reinstall NFSU2 and install the updates one at a time so that you can determine what causing the problem.


----------

